# Seizures in Older Cockapoo



## KatieJane (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi there,

My cockapoo is 11 years old, and had a seizure three night ago. When he didn't improve afterwards, we brought him to the emergency clinic. As of today, they have ruled out everything but a brain tumor. His vitals are all great. He is being given sedatives and nutrients through an IV. He can eat some of the medication the vet gives him, but he is pretty much immobile (largely due to the sedatives).

Has anyone experienced something like this with an older cockapoo? If so, have they improved? I want to be able to bring my little guy back home, but the vet is not sure he can go off the IV, or frankly if he ever will. I'm really worried :/

Thanks


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bless you, what an awful time for you.
No experience, I just wanted to send you a virtual hug.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

I am sorry I don't have any experience but I'm so sorry you are going through this. I hope he improves.


----------



## KatieJane (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your kind words  We are bringing him to a neurologist today to see what else can be done.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So sorry. I really hope your boy pulls through. Has he had any more seizures? What happens when they don't have sedative going?


----------



## KatieJane (Jul 28, 2014)

They took him off the sedative, and he hasn't had any more seizures. But he is still acting quite sedated. Hopefully the neurologist will be able to tell us a more specific cause, and from there we can think about additional treatment. His body is overall very weak, but he responds to his name being called, he's able to eat a bit, and he can move his head easily. He is showing small but gradual improvements. All I can do right now is encourage him and pray for him.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

KatieJane said:


> They took him off the sedative, and he hasn't had any more seizures. But he is still acting quite sedated. Hopefully the neurologist will be able to tell us a more specific cause, and from there we can think about additional treatment. His body is overall very weak, but he responds to his name being called, he's able to eat a bit, and he can move his head easily. He is showing small but gradual improvements. All I can do right now is encourage him and pray for him.


Stay positive, hopefully he's just still suffering the effects of the seizure and the meds. Thinking positive thoughts for you and him for neurology appointment. Poor guy


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Good luck to you and your boy. Hope all goes well for him. ray:


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So sad...can't offer any advice but it must be hard! Molly had a seizure when she was under a year old...they had no clue what caused it but it scared us. It has never happened again. The vet thinks maybe it was something she picked up on a walk....all her tests were normal. So scary :hug:'s to you and your poo.


----------



## KatieJane (Jul 28, 2014)

He is coming home today after a week in the ICU!!! We are treating him with anti-swelling medicine for his tumor, but he eating, drinking, and walking on his own now. We may also begin a chemotherapeutic medicine, depending on how he's doing. Thank you for all the support!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

KatieJane said:


> He is coming home today after a week in the ICU!!! We are treating him with anti-swelling medicine for his tumor, but he eating, drinking, and walking on his own now. We may also begin a chemotherapeutic medicine, depending on how he's doing. Thank you for all the support!


I didn't realise you had a diagnosis of brain tumour. So so sorry, really feel for all of you. I'm sure he will be much happier at home in his environment with his people. Sorry that this is the cause of the seizure. A shock I am sure xx


----------



## KatieJane (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes, we got the diagnosis that his sickness is caused by a brain tumor. I had a feeling that was the case, so I am just happy we have a solution for him to at least come back home and have more time with us... it is bittersweet.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

KatieJane said:


> Yes, we got the diagnosis that his sickness is caused by a brain tumor. I had a feeling that was the case, so I am just happy we have a solution for him to at least come back home and have more time with us... it is bittersweet.


Did they give you any idea of what they feel the prognosis is? Poor guy!


----------



## KatieJane (Jul 28, 2014)

No, they're not sure. But each day is better than the last, so we're all very hopeful


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Treasure the days, store up happy memories. 
The saddest thing about our wonderful faithful furry friends is that their time with us is never long enough.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for you having to go through this, at least you have got him home and can give him lots of cuddles, and it sounds as if he is doing pretty well, I hope this continues and that they will be able to do something to improve his condition even more. xx


----------



## volperamsey (Jul 15, 2014)

so sad, I hope all is well, my Genny, 15.5 yrs old just started with "mini seizures" where she shakes, sometimes goes "splat" for 10 seconds then gets up and goes like all is normal, vet says probably a mini tumor causing this.. she is not on any meds and other than that she is perfectly normal. prayers to you!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

So sorry about both of you. A big hug. Please keep us posted :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Pric8614 (Jan 13, 2021)

KatieJane said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My cockapoo is 11 years old, and had a seizure three night ago. When he didn't improve afterwards, we brought him to the emergency clinic. As of today, they have ruled out everything but a brain tumor. His vitals are all great. He is being given sedatives and nutrients through an IV. He can eat some of the medication the vet gives him, but he is pretty much immobile (largely due to the sedatives).
> 
> ...


----------



## Pric8614 (Jan 13, 2021)

my Oceana was 13 and had no signs that nothing was wrong ( started to drink a lot of water a month berfore) I came home from work and took her out for the bathroom and went to give her a treat and she had a very mild seizure. Later that night she went into a major seizure that woke me up and then took her to the animal hospital.
After putting her on anti seizure meds she was never the same I had to let her go as much as I loved her.


----------

